# V perches; Yes or no?



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Well seems like some love them, some hate em. What say thou?
I was looking at the V's that are made of wood and 9" across and 5" high with I don't know a inch, inch half platform. They seem to run around $1.90 a pop.
Looks like most racers swear by them while other hate them. I read somewhere someone was saying the poop on other birds with them... Isn't that the point of these perches is to keep poop of other birds?
I am just putting together a 6'x16' and need perches. I am going to do a box setup in the back and need many perches around.

What do you all think? My birds are not racers however they will get out to fly.

Also please link me to a inexpensive site.

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2011)

I love them they are easy to clean and the birds can perch good on them thats just me talking though!!!


----------



## hawk haven lofts (Mar 5, 2011)

i use v style perches, flat platforms that ate 4" x 6 ", wood dowels, and even an old school wood ladder. i feel it gives the birds several different variations to help excersize there feet. i find that some birds prefer one over the other but most use all of them through out the day and only go to there favorite roosting spot at night.
during breeding i tend to lock them in breeding boxes for at least a few weeks, at this point they do not have a choice.
the v's are by far the easiest to clean. and that is the most important to me.
see what works for you.
j


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

I made these some time ago and its still in good service, no pooping on the bird below.

Have also attached J clamps to another set of the V-perches to hand them independently. Measurements are in the thread.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/simple-v-perches-45622.html

V perches are easy to clean and give protection to the bird below from bombings. I did see some low cost plastic+wood V-perches in Jedds, you might need to ask someone who have already used them before buying

http://www.jedds.com/-strse-604/JEDDS-Plastics-V-PERCH/Detail.bok
http://www.jedds.com/-strse-605/Wooden-Saddle-Perch/Detail.bok


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

"V" perches made of wood are very good.....Most of the droppings fall to the floor,and not on another pigeon....Alamo


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I like them  Keeps my birds clean. They don't seem to prefer one type over another though. I like to give them options anyway. V-perches are easy to make. I just glued about 20 of them together yesterday, and by the afternoon, birds were sitting on them


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

would'nt the real question be "do the birds like them"..lol... I think if they are flat on top they are great.. I do not like the pointed ones.. they look uncomfortable... remember pigeons like to sit down and cover their feed with their feathers sometimes ..so the perch being wide enough and flat is the main thing..


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

I have V perches. No problem with other birds getting pooped on.


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks all. I have checked three sites and looks like for 20 shipped is between 49 and 51 dollars. Seems high. Anyone know how to make these with the flat tops? I searched and found no plans. Seems pretty simple. Rent a saw at HD angle cut inset plywood sheets/glue.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

AZCorbin said:


> Thanks all. I have checked three sites and looks like for 20 shipped is between 49 and 51 dollars. Seems high. Anyone know how to make these with the flat tops? I searched and found no plans. Seems pretty simple. Rent a saw at HD angle cut inset plywood sheets/glue.


Much easier to construct with just strips of 4" x 3/4" wood and 3/4 x 3/4 square section to give strength/support in the corner.
You can then also drill a hole in the back of the square section, insert & glue a dowel.
Sand & smooth all edges, varnish/paint.
Then drill corresponding dowel holes in your wall/upright & instant peg mounted perches that you can remove to clean.


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Quazar said:


> Much easier to construct with just strips of 4" x 3/4" wood and 3/4 x 3/4 square section to give strength/support in the corner.
> You can then also drill a hole in the back of the square section, insert & glue a dowel.
> Sand & smooth all edges, varnish/paint.
> Then drill corresponding dowel holes in your wall/upright & instant peg mounted perches that you can remove to clean.


Perfect. Do they sell 3/4" post? Would that be a deck post or do I need to cut some myself?
Either way looks like I will be heading to HD soon to rent a table saw that can do angles


----------



## velo99 (Apr 8, 2007)

I built over 100 perches with the assistance of my daughters in about three hours. I used cuts like quasar but used the flat of the angle as.the flat . Nailed a 3x3 piece of paneling on the back,with a little glue. Shoot a couple of nails thru the flat to hold the angle together and its ready to mount.


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Velo it has been a long day for me. I am confused on what you did. Used the flat of the angle as the flat? Sounds like you did the same thing...
Are you just speaking about how you held the two angles together? You used a back panel instead of a square post under it?


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

I have allways used a varity of different kinds of perches, some here, some there. It seems that's what gives the Pigeons a choice, and it's worked.
Every once in a while, the perches get changed around also. It would be nice to have the same easy chair time and time again! 
Some improved room service couldn't hurt either!


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Quazar said:


> Much easier to construct with just strips of 4" x 3/4" wood and 3/4 x 3/4 square section to give strength/support in the corner.
> You can then also drill a hole in the back of the square section, insert & glue a dowel.
> Sand & smooth all edges, varnish/paint.
> Then drill corresponding dowel holes in your wall/upright & instant peg mounted perches that you can remove to clean.


Thats really cool and pretty illustrative


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Quazar said:


> Much easier to construct with just strips of 4" x 3/4" wood and 3/4 x 3/4 square section to give strength/support in the corner.
> You can then also drill a hole in the back of the square section, insert & glue a dowel.
> Sand & smooth all edges, varnish/paint.
> Then drill corresponding dowel holes in your wall/upright & instant peg mounted perches that you can remove to clean.


thanks for sharing...


----------

